# proper camera



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

What kind of budget are we looking at here? Also, what else do you plan on using the camera for, or will it be dedicated totally to fish photography?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's two things I've learned from buying a digital camera.

1) Anything over 3 megapixels really only becomes very useful if you are printing out the images. For viewing on a PC and sharing on the internet, you'll be cutting the resolution down quite a bit anyway. The only thing that would draw me in to buy a 6 megapixel camera is the ability to "zoom" by cropping out the part of the image you want, without using lenses.

2) Manual Modes! You don't necessarily need an SLR digital to have full manual control over aperture and shutter speed. Look for a camera that lets you adjust both. Even if you're a beginner, it won't be long before you're looking for ways to improve your skills at aquatic photography.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Don't forget the ability to use Macro mode. If you want to take some fabulous up close pictures of your favorite fish, shrimp, snail, your toenails, or whatever you want a camera that a good macro mode.. 

Some camera's have a great Macro mode, but horrible light senstivity without using a flash (sony cameras are notorious for this).

My own personal bias is telling me to recomend either a Nikon or a Canon. These manufacturers are always putting out amazing quality cameras and I have not been dissapointed yet.

I own a Canon Powershot A80, as it lets me have full manual controls over the camera. This camera has been replaced with the A85, and recently an A95 has been released as well (5mp version of the same camera)


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have the canon powershot sd200 digital elph. Its a 3.2 megapixel, has full manual control if I so choose, and I can zoom in on pictures already taken. It also has macro mode for taking all the cool upclose stuff.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Definitely look for something with macro capability and manual settings. My next camera will probably be a Canon digital SLR. I'm saving my$$$.

Marcel


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a Fujifilm Z602 or something like that, it takes great macros, but you need to have a couple of drinks to calm yourself before you can take a pic without using the macro or flash. I don't know if cameras come with anti-vibration like video cameras, but I'll check into it before I buy another one.


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

150EH said:


> I don't know if cameras come with anti-vibration like video cameras, but I'll check into it before I buy another one.


Canon & I believe Minolta have a few models with image stabilization.
I currently use a Canon S1IS and although it lacks a true macro, I can still get in to about 3.5 in for the shots. The IS really comes in handy when taking shots using the zoom.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Manual mode and Macro mode are a necessity, I have a Canon powershot A80 also, nice little camera indeed, but, next time I will get one with a hotshoe for external flash.


----------



## Dieni (Nov 18, 2004)

At the moment I have an HP850 4mp 8x optical zoom, had it for more than 2 years, and it has been great so far. But soon I am going to change it for something better.

I also have a Nikon 4100 (actually i bought it for the gf) this is supposed to be great for marco shots, but I havent really tested it yet.

In the next couple of months I will be getting either a Canon Digital Rebel or Nikon D70 or the new Olympus Evolt E300. Either of which are supposed to be great. Check out www.dpreview.com for the best reviews around.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

DPreview is a great website for sure. Canon is at the top of the heap, for sure. However, I would recommend a D70 over the Rebel anyday. I own Fuji S2s because I have Nikon glass. They are great DSLRs too. IMHO, just pick which company you want to stay with because the glass will cost more than the camera over the long haul, Canon not withstanding. $8K for their flagship 1Ds MarkII! What is it, 16 mp, with better than medium format resolution. I guess if you need some Discus macro shots, that is THE camera to own.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

I suspect that Cornhusker has been a bit overwhelmed by these responses unless he's been researching cameras and knows what all these terms mean . Visit dpreview for sure. Most excellent resource if you're looking for a camera. There is a search feature that lets you choose the options you want on the camera (manual, zoom, external flash, etc.,) and the budget you've got and then will compare them side by side. Myself is going with the Fujifilm S7000 as I think I'll get the most bang for the buck on this one, it's got the features I want, and the shortcomings it does have I feel I can live with (they've all got something unless you're willing to pay way over a grand.) Of course it's *still* close to $500 :icon_roll . I'm saving my pennies :icon_bigg .


----------



## WolverineFan (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't forget about ebay as a source for cameras. I've purchased two from there. A Canon A75 and a Nikon Coolpix 4500. Gave the Canon to my son for Christmas and kept the Nikon because of its great macro capabilities.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Also, the best shots are achieved by using no room lighting, no flash...just the lighting inside the tank. This is why control over the aperture, shutter speed, white balance...all that good stuff.

Adobe's 'lite' version of photoshop is pretty cheap (or free with some scanners/cameras) and should help you tweak the final shots.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> Definitely look for something with macro capability and manual settings. My next camera will probably be a Canon digital SLR. I'm saving my$$$.
> 
> Marcel


For just slightly more, I would take a look at the Nikon D70 also. For the price of a D70, it's really hard to beat since the functionality of it are more closely to those of Canon's 10D.

Dpreview is definitely a great site for camera reviews, even though they might be more skewed towards the Canon brand. Still a great source of info. I would go there and read up on the camera and visit the forums. Then, head out to a camera store and try out the camera(s) that you're interested in. You won't be using a camera as much if it doesn't feel comfortable in your hands. 

Lastly, the price of the camera doesn't mean that you'll end up w/great pictures. Takes a lot of practice and getting used to the camera. Take for instance, DSLRs, there's a big price difference b/w Canon's D300, Nikon's D70, and Canon's 20D. You can either take great or poor pictures with any of them. What really matters is the glass that you use.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

I have an Olympus C740, which is a 3.2MP point and shoot with a 10X (380mm 35mm equiv) Optical zoom and a macro mode with focusing down to 1.2" in macro mode. I've found it to be very good for aquarium photos, plus it's a great camera to carry around with you in case sasquatch runs out in front of you. It has every setting from full auto to full manual (including focus). You can pick one up for around $250.00.

The lens is what sold me on the camera, and for the money, I'd put it up against anything Canon has in the same price range, and I'm a fairly fanatic Canon person, all my film equipment is Canon, but quite frankly, I haven't found a situation yet where the Olympus hasn't delivered. The film equipment has been spending more and more time in the bag at home.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

This is very interesting because I am right now looking for a digital camera and have absolutely no idea what to get. Or how much to spend!!!!!
I used to be into photography with regular(film inside) cameras, but where can I find a price/options/versatility type site that will explain things as well? And I need to be talked to like a 2-year-old on this.
I want something that I can use to take picture of my tanks and also to take nice family pictures at get-together's etc. Doesn't have to be fancy or expensive.
All this is so off topic, but it's just the kind of thread I needed at this point.

Len


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

djlen said:


> This is very interesting because I am right now looking for a digital camera and have absolutely no idea what to get. Or how much to spend!!!!!
> I used to be into photography with regular(film inside) cameras, but where can I find a price/options/versatility type site that will explain things as well? And I need to be talked to like a 2-year-old on this.
> I want something that I can use to take picture of my tanks and also to take nice family pictures at get-together's etc. Doesn't have to be fancy or expensive.
> All this is so off topic, but it's just the kind of thread I needed at this point.
> ...


Go back to the first page of this thread, theres a great link to a reviews site with lots of info. Based on that site I just put a bid on a Canon Powershot pro1 on eBay. Good luck!

Marcel


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh yeah...forgot to mention this to everyone that's looking for a camera. Head on over to pbase (www.pbase.com) and run a search on the camera. Lets you view pictures which were taken with the camera.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You could get one of those Kodak Underwater disposables and just stick you head in the tank! Wet but cheap, I should put this in the DIY section.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> Go back to the first page of this thread, theres a great link to a reviews site with lots of info. Based on that site I just put a bid on a Canon Powershot pro1 on eBay. Good luck!
> 
> Marcel


Just read through the review on this camera. Not too impressed by it, especially with the price tag that it carries (brings it into the range of the Canon 300D and within range of the D70). Last page of the review with the conclusions:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canonpro1/page20.asp

Just posted some pictures taken w/the D70 w/various lenses. 

Non-aquatic subjects:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13871

Aquatic subjects:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13870


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Well heres the thing:The SLR I was looking at was the Canon 20D which is an awesome camera. I don't like the feel of the Eos 300d, the entry level slr plus that ones about $900.The cheapest your gonna find the 20D is $1400 with one lens. I've been drooling over that camera since Thanksgiving. I simply can't afford it. I'm a Canon Guy, have been since the early eighties. I just picked up the Canon Powershot pro1 for $535 on E-bay, thats a price I can live with it does everything that I want it to and its 8mp with a 28-200 lens. I can put up with a little "noise" in the 8mp setting, most of my pictures wont be in that high res anyway. Bang for the buck was what I was after. I'll let you know what I think of it when I get it.

Marcel


Ibn said:


> Just read through the review on this camera. Not too impressed by it, especially with the price tag that it carries (brings it into the range of the Canon 300D and within range of the D70). Last page of the review with the conclusions:
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canonpro1/page20.asp
> 
> Just posted some pictures taken w/the D70 w/various lenses.
> ...


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

For a tight budget I would recommend the canon A95, exellent and I especially like the "flip out" lcd, allow you to take pictures from difficult angles.
It´s hands down the best camera money can buy in it´s price category. Good prica at bhphotovideo.com


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

3X optical zoom with basic elements (as in no ED or APO), macro focus range is only 2". Of course it is Canon, but it's fairly basic. And quite frankly, you can place two photo's side by side of the same subject, one composed through the view finder, one composed through the LCD, and chances are, the one composed through the view finder is going to be better.

I actually get a kick out watching people using the LCDs to compose their shot's. The subject moves and they try to coordinate their tracking with it and end up with half the subject, not a problem when it's a stationary subject I suppose, but in my opinion, the best results always come from the view finder. You'll generally notice things in the view finder that get ignored through the LCD.

For $309, you can get a lot more camera features you may not even know you want or need until you find yourself without them.

I would recommend the Canon 1S IS if that's the brand you want. It's a bit more, but the zoom is great, although minum focus is a bit sad, but the image stabilization system would be a huge plus in aquarium photography allowing for handheld shots in low light. Thelens is also fairly fast with an aperature of 3.1 at full zoom.

Price a zoom lens in that range and speed eh.

Of course the trade off is a lower resolution (most likely not a problem really, a 3.2 will give you a very good 8 X 10 in a digital printer) and is more than sufficient for any online application.


----------

